

The CPU C-States Power Saving Modes - jcr
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-cpu-c-states-power-saving-modes/

======
th3iedkid
something interesting with APIC and power-states was with tick-less kernel
starting 2.6.18 and only win8 in NT.

[http://lwn.net/Articles/223185/](http://lwn.net/Articles/223185/)

------
kardos
From 2008. Are there any newer states in addition those listed?

~~~
platinum1
Haswell introduced C7-C10, as described in a slide here:
[http://www.techpowerup.com/175374/haswell-ult-processors-
cou...](http://www.techpowerup.com/175374/haswell-ult-processors-could-
use-24-mhz-bclk-new-c-states-and-mcm-to-cut-power-draw.html)

